# Infection in fingertip



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Right now I have a painful infection on the tip of my right forefinger, next to the fingernail. It started two/three days ago and has gotten pretty nasty looking. It's not terrible, but I'd like for it to head up and drain out. I think its getting close to that stage, any ideas how to speed up the healing? (I did an Epsom Salts soak today.)


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

sorry for your suffering, I guess your doing best, I wish I could help, with advice, but I have none, just sympathy. best wishes, ray


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd keep the salts soak going. Try a dressing with Honey..... good Honey will do wonders on an infection! Hope you are better soon!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the sympathy and advice. It is draining and a lot less painful now.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if you want to follow this advice, but...

Our pharmacist has told us that if we are in ned of antibiotics and can't get in to see a doctor... Well, she said to run over to the feed store and get some antibiotics there...

I was to skeeved to do it, but my Mom did... She told the feed shop guy what she was doing and her found her some fish antibiotics and they cleared her up...

I don't know if "I" would trust it, but I know quite a few people do it and seem to have no ill-effects...

GL!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad it's... draining... But, do consider those very warm epsom salts soaks and Honey... I think you will be pleasently suprised... the salts will take the soreness out and the honey will heal you up hurry, fast quick!!


----------



## live-oak (May 10, 2010)

Do a Google on "paronychia."


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

in the hottest watter you can stand usually i do it for 30 seconds at a time its about all i can stand do it for 5 or 10 min pick at the kiin a little before and after. last but not least squeeze the area and it will releave it self 100 promace.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

We used to use drawing salve when I was a kid. But I haven't seen it in the stores anywhere. I wonder if it is available online...anyone use that stuff?

I've also read about putting bread soaked in milk on an infection to pull the infection out. But I haven't tried it. Has anyone else heard of that?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

live-oak said:


> Do a Google on "paronychia."


Just back from being out of town and that is spot on. I groom dogs, so that is likely the source of the infection - my skin tends to dry out and split at times so, though that finger looked ok its certainly possible for something to get under the skin there. 

It's doing well at this point.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Take yourself to the doctors andd get an antibiotic. had an infection from getting scratched by one of my goats..yes a scratch and turned into a very serious infection of the heart. So..please call a doctor and get that anitbiotic. I waited until I could hardly stand up and then days in the hospital and a whole summer of daily trips to the hospital for IV/Picc line therapy. Yes..probably making you a little scared but..it's nothing to fool around with. You probably have a staph infection. Make that call.. Good Luck !!:hobbyhors


----------

